# Let me introduce myself :)



## tuna's lady (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi

I joined this board since my boyfriend - I guess EX boyfriend now..swears by forums. He has a MR2 and loves these boards. Anyways..I loved reading his posts and thought the characters were quite interesting.
When I found myself in desperate need of Excel help - I turned to Mr Excel.com...can I tell you -best thing I have ever done.

So now ...my user name is Tuna's Lady...as his board name is Tuna. But Im not his lady anymore...just wanted to clarify and tell you how much I appreciate all your help!

Thanks.


----------



## PaddyD (Sep 27, 2005)

In keeping with the nautical theme, welcome aboard!


----------



## Smitty (Sep 28, 2005)

So I reckon' he was a less than EXCELent boyfriend...

Smitty

(Boy that one sucked worse than old Jerry Lewis lines...My wife would kill me just for being so lame!)

EDIT: What's an MR2 got to do with boards?  MR2...Isn't that a "small" car?    Hmmm...I caught our CFO checking his S2000 board during budget reviews last week...


----------



## PaddyD (Sep 28, 2005)

Keep that up, Smitty, and I might have to put you in a cell.


----------



## Smitty (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow!  Cable Internet is faster than I thought!  No time to edit eh? 

Smitty

Regardless, welcome abroad!


----------



## Tazguy37 (Sep 28, 2005)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> Regardless, welcome abroad!



Don't you just wish there was a spellchecker?


----------



## Smitty (Sep 28, 2005)

> Don't you just wish there was a spellchecker?


Nah, that was on porpoise.  

Smitty

(Ain't I a stinker?)


----------



## Tazguy37 (Sep 28, 2005)

I thought it might be, but the was no smiley to indicate so


----------



## Smitty (Sep 29, 2005)

:wink: 

Smitty


----------



## Zack Barresse (Oct 6, 2005)

Where's the Filter?  Where's the Validation?  Oh me, oh my, these are corny.  

Paddy, make sure you set his cell to Locked = True.   



And welcome Tuna's Lady!  Glad you are liking the board.  It truly is a great resource for Excel.  One of the best out there.


----------



## tuna's lady (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank you. Liking it already


----------

